

Apple Really Is Going To Try To Kill Google - salimmadjd
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-really-is-going-to-try-to-kill-google-2012-6

======
jenius
I don't agree with this at all. If it were true, they would be nerfing mobile
safari rather than upgrading it like they did in ios6. What they are aiming
for is the absolute best experience on mobile (as they always have, no matter
what the platform), and right now this is through native apps.

As the web grows and matures and html5 adoption becomes more widespread, the
web will overtake apps and apps will become wrappers for web interfaces.

